# Employment Prospects in Accounting/Finance



## yvrpinoy (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi All,

First of all, I am not in Dubai. When I registered earlier, I thought of moving to Dubai so it defaults to this country every time I log on.

Qualified accountant here from Canada (7 years post qualification experience and MBA). After living in Canada for 25 years (rain, snow and all) I would like to move to a much hotter place. I visited Singapore in 2010 and loved it. And so for the past two years I have been toying with this idea of moving to Singapore. Recently, I have been looking at job sites and it seems that job prospects has improved. Do you agree?

Most of my post qualification experience is with the government and non-profit sector. I understand that most of government jobs are for locals so I won't be targeting this sector. However, while I believe my skills are transferable to any industry, the private sector employers might think otherwise so this is what is holding me back. Also, I am concerned about age discrimination as I am already in my 50s.

If offered, I am willing to accept mid-level position but with my qualifications I am concerned that this would pose a problem getting employment pass. 

Any thoughts from the members will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

yvrpinoy said:


> Recently, I have been looking at job sites and it seems that job prospects has improved. Do you agree?


Since the Financial Crisis, yes. Since the government started slowing the intake of foreign workers more recently, no.

Probabilities are not firm job offers, though.

One thing to bear in mind is that it'd be at least very difficult to stay in Singapore permanently if you're arriving at your age. Singapore is rather hostile (in immigration terms at least) to foreign retirees. So if you're thinking of a move where you can roll right into retirement, Singapore isn't going to work. However, you could jump across the border when the time comes and retire in Malaysia, assuming they don't change their immigration policies too much. Or you could just start in Malaysia from the beginning.


----------

